# Ernest Waterhouse



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

Further to the small mention Katytwinkle posted on another thread, id just like to post my thanks to the late Ernest Waterhouse. (NMC judge)

I first met Ernest around 3 years ago after attending a small mouse show i had seen posted on the internet, my curiosity sparked and eager to find out about "show" mice, Ernest offered me his magnificent pearls of wisdom.

He suggested that i follow him home (just down the road apparently) in my car, to take a look at his mousery. An hour and a half later we turned up on his door stop, down the road was 40 miles away!!!

His mousery was full to brimming with mice, and he gave me a lovely buck - and one of the best ive seen to this day! Along with the recipe for his mix of food (plus secret ingredient!) that i believe contributes to the health and condition of our mice.

Although he is no longer with us, im greatly appreciative of the help he gave me, i hope hes happy that his method is still being used by me!!!

so this is a thread dedicated to him.

with huge thanks. George


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry to hear of the loss of your friend


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

He was a warm friendly gent,a sad loss.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry to hear of your friend, he sounds like he was a great friendly, generous guy


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

It`s really nice to meet individuals who inspire and have a great love for what they do. Peter Gurney the guinea pig guru died far too early aswell and he was such a loss to that world in terms of knowledge.


----------

